# Logistical nightmare- Double donor, both non-anonymous?



## lechatgris (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, 

I have a very tricky issue. I had a failed IVF cycle in January. I am single. Now, 46 since September, I am finally ready to accept donor egg route. I also need donor sperm. I wish to use non-anonymous sperm from the Danish Cryobank (a donor willing to be identified when child is 1. I also was offered the most amazing gift of a young lady willing to donate her eggs to me for free (she has donated before, is willing to go through the retrieval process, adamantly does not want to be paid.) You would think it would be simple to find somewhere where she could have her eggs retrieved, fertilized with the Danish donor sperm, and the embryo transferred to me, any extras frozen. To complicate things more, my sister would like embryos from the same donors. But she already has a child (by IVF) with her husband, and wants to balance her family, so she wants sex selection. Only Cyprus and Ukraine would allow sex selection (or the U.S. or Mexico, but how do I get my donor eggs and sperm there when both are in Europe?) 

I just don't know how to figure out this puzzle. I REALLY want to use this young woman's eggs, as I feel good about knowing her background and that she has successfully donated before. I really want to use my chosen non-anonymous donor from the Danish Cryobank. My sister really wants two embryos if they are left over from the same donors, and she wants sex selection. She would be in a position to help financially, and I love the idea of our kids being genetically related, so I want to make this work. What do I do? Advice?


----------

